# Theatrical Contacts Safe?



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

We've been invited to a Halloween Wedding and my wife wants us to go as Alice and the Mad Hatter (ala Tim Burton style). So I'm looking at a movie poster of John Depps Hatter and he's got these weird green eyes. 

I'd like to get a pair to complete my costume, but I remember reading recently how some of these theatrical contacts can be bad for you. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I do.
When is the wedding?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Jeff will steer you right

Any contacts worn incorrectly or without proper breaking in can be bad for you, so keep that in mind as well.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> When is the wedding?


The end of October.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Have or do you wear contacts or eye glasses now,


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

FYI: Ill fitting contacts are **agonizing** & can scratch your cornea.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

I have never worn contacts and only started wearing reading glasses in the last couple of years. I imagine some contacts are better than others. I was looking at AC Lens.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep in mind that much of what is shown in and for that movie was CG/Computer Graphics. If you are going to do the contact lens route keep in mind that they aren't cheap, and you may not be able to drive while wearing them. If you've never worn contacts before then I'd ask your optometrist if he/she can recommend a particular brand, or has any warnings, and see if you are able to wear contact lenses at all, not everyone can. 
Being in costume is great, but that's the only set of eyes you get, and you also need to be comfortable wearing them.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Buzz said:


> We've been invited to a Halloween Wedding and my wife wants us to go as Alice and the Mad Hatter (ala Tim Burton style). So I'm looking at a movie poster of John Depps Hatter and he's got these weird green eyes.
> 
> I'd like to get a pair to complete my costume, but I remember reading recently how some of these theatrical contacts can be bad for you. Does anyone have any recommendations?


Roxyblue and Debbie are totally right, most damage comes from improper use and wrong sizing. And a lot of concern was raised by how free the the market was and questionable product was entering the market. Buy from a reputable dealer, whether they are prescription lenses or plano.

Also scleras, which cover your whole eye including the white part (hence the name sclera), are more difficult and painful for some to wear (or get use to) and have caused damage most likely due to improper wear and overzealousness on behalf of the wearer. For the Mad Hatter, Depp wore some fluorescent or bright green lenses with a dark outer rim on the iris.



fontgeek said:


> Keep in mind that much of what is shown in and for that movie was CG/Computer Graphics. If you are going to do the contact lens route keep in mind that they aren't cheap, and you may not be able to drive while wearing them. If you've never worn contacts before then I'd ask your optometrist if he/she can recommend a particular brand, or has any warnings, and see if you are able to wear contact lenses at all, not everyone can.
> Being in costume is great, but that's the only set of eyes you get, and you also need to be comfortable wearing them.


Quite true, especially for that film. But Depp did wear fluorescent contacts for that.

And very good point about the driving! Some lenses will greatly affect your vision, some not at all. Mostly when I've worn any of my lenses, it's my peripheral that's been affected. I would get them in advance, start getting use to wearing them for short periods of time, gradually adjusting the time you wear them. Some people can develop headaches. And if you've never worn contacts it can take some time to get use to taking them in and out.


----------



## sunmum (Oct 24, 2010)

I've had lasik and my opthamologist said ABSOLUTELY NOT.. I am very sad about this  But that may just be my eyes. I would ask your optometrist. They are soooo cool, but for me, out.. not worth wrecking my eyes.


----------

